# GPU usage dropping to 0%



## sparten576 (Aug 29, 2013)

*[Solved] GPU usage dropping to 0%*

After totally wiping and reinstalling windows it now works!
MY Steps:
1. Format HDD and during setup choose the option to not allow windows to install updates/drivers.
DO NOT LET WINDOWS AUTO UPDATE
2. Create Restore point. (Fallback)
3. Install Chipset Drivers (Since you predownloaded them)
4. Install network driver
5. Install your GPU driver
6. Install DX11 (Or Whatever)
7. Install whatever game you are playing (BF3) Let it install whatever it needs to to run. (Net Framework etc.)
8. Run bf3 campaign or multiplayer.
9. Be amazed.
10. Create a restore point. (Fallback)
11. Update windows.
12. Breathe a sigh of relief.
13. Install whatever you need to.




I have this issue that whenever i play a graphic intensive game my GPU usage drops to 0-10% every so often. I have no idea what to do. I've already moved it to a different slot, tried different cables, overclocking, underclocking. Everything... Can someone help?
PC Specs:
MOBO: Asus Z87-Deluxe
CPU: Intel i5 4670k
GPU: MSI GTX 660TI PE
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaw 4GB x2
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 120GB
HDD: WD Blue 1TB 7200rpm 64mb
PSU: PC P&C 750W (Pretty old though ~4 years)
Images of what im talking about:


----------



## basco (Aug 29, 2013)

which driver are you using and could you enable framemonitor.
you have problems in games?framedrop?


----------



## sparten576 (Aug 29, 2013)

Im using the Latest Beta Drivers because the WHQL ones screw up Dead space 3
I get huge FPS drops when this happens. I go from 80 to 0-10 for a good 2 seconds


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 29, 2013)

test with other psu if this doesnt help rma card


----------



## basco (Aug 29, 2013)

you could try to up the powerlimit or templimit-maybe your card throttles too early.
temp should not be a prob here-max around 60-65° ?


----------



## sparten576 (Aug 29, 2013)

i do not think the card is the issue, when i run a gpu stress test it never drops. at all.
Im thinking of buying a new PSU, because im using the 4th gen processor.
This is what happens during a stress test:


----------



## basco (Aug 29, 2013)

the psu prob with haswell is only with a new deep power sleep
good read:
http://techreport.com/review/24897/the-big-haswell-psu-compatibility-list

and what is your max temp-i can only guess


----------



## sparten576 (Aug 29, 2013)

basco said:


> the psu prob with haswell is only with a new deep power sleep
> good read:
> http://techreport.com/review/24897/the-big-haswell-psu-compatibility-list
> 
> and what is your max temp-i can only guess


Max Temp of 69C with a 700+ mem OC, dont worry, it does it at stock also.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 29, 2013)

sparten576 said:


> i do not think the card is the issue, when i run a gpu stress test it never drops. at all.
> Im thinking of buying a new PSU, because im using the 4th gen processor.
> This is what happens during a stress test:
> http://puu.sh/4dJUE.png



this is weird cause gpu stress test put more stress on card then any game could and yet it is stable with test but fail ingame.
what directx do you use. try to reinstall it with latest from microsoft.
does problem come with all games or only with 1-2 specific games.
try use cpuz and gpuz to monitor both cpu and gpu and set them to write log txt. use time stamps to see what happens with cpu and sys mem when gpu throttle


----------



## sparten576 (Aug 29, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> this is weird cause gpu stress test put more stress on card then any game could and yet it is stable with test but fail ingame.
> what directx do you use. try to reinstall it with latest from microsoft.
> does problem come with all games or only with 1-2 specific games.
> try use cpuz and gpuz to monitor both cpu and gpu and set them to write log txt. use time stamps to see what happens with cpu and sys mem when gpu throttle


The games it happens with is Dead Space 3 and Battlefield 3, it doesnt happens with wow, i think. Those are the only games i have installed right now.
I am using DX11.
Also how do i make them write log txts.?


----------



## RCoon (Aug 29, 2013)

sparten576 said:


> The games it happens with is Dead Space 3 and Battlefield 3, it doesnt happens with wow, i think. Those are the only games i have installed right now.
> I am using DX11.



WoW doesnt care about GPU's. It's far more CPU orientated, so not surprising its fine.
Looks like a weird throttling issue.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 29, 2013)

sparten576 said:


> The games it happens with is Dead Space 3 and Battlefield 3, it doesnt happens with wow, i think. Those are the only games i have installed right now.
> I am using DX11.
> Also how do i make them write log txts.?



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/
sensor tab at the bottom -> write log file. but first create 2 empy txt files cause when you hit ok it will ask you to point file.
what is the sorce of the dx game manufacturer or ms. if it isnt ms try install dx from ms.
does change of game settings make any difference

edit:


RCoon said:


> Looks like a weird throttling issue.



more likely it isnt. see afterburn graphs. gpu/mem clock doesnt drop. power and usage drop at about same moments. it looks like psu failing to provide stable power. which is strage cause psu has single 12v rail and if it is unstable it should affect whole system not only gpu

@sparten.
gpu stress test that you use stress only gpu or whole system?
lend psu from a friend and try with it.


----------



## sparten576 (Aug 29, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/
> what is the sorce of the dx game manufacturer or ms. if it isnt ms try install dx from ms.
> does change of game settings make any difference


The Source is directly from MS, game settings do not make a difference.

Edit: I can run Intel Burn Test and MSI kombuster at the same time if that would help.
Or i can run unigine valley or something


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 29, 2013)

sparten576 said:


> The Source is directly from MS, game settings do not make a difference.
> 
> Edit: I can run Intel Burn Test and MSI kombuster at the same time if that would help.
> Or i can run unigine valley or something



try unigine and monitor with afterburner if usage will drop the same way as it drop in game


----------



## sparten576 (Aug 29, 2013)

I did as you said, but i believe the drops were from scene switches, because the power never dropped like in the games.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 29, 2013)

sparten576 said:


> I did as you said, but i believe the drops were from scene switches, because the power never dropped like in the games. http://puu.sh/4dMZc.png



ya usaged doesnt drop below 60% either.
my guess is that problem comes either from psu or from gpu. for me it is more likely psu.
the only option left is try with different psu or to put gpu into another rig and run some games.


----------



## sparten576 (Aug 29, 2013)

So do you think it doesn't have enough power for both the CPU and GPU being used? Also if i overclock the issue get worse.

Edit: I've put my old 465 in, and it still did it so i dont believe it is the GPU


----------



## basco (Aug 29, 2013)

set nvidia driver to max perf if ya hav not tried already

quote: Also if i overclock the issue get worse.

that does sound like psu probs.

try to change the pci -e cables(the ones ya not using not new ones)


----------



## sparten576 (Aug 29, 2013)

i've had times where if i reset the bios enough and rebooted enough, i could play without a hitch, but i dont know how to replicate that


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 29, 2013)

sparten576 said:


> So do you think it doesn't have enough power for both the CPU and GPU being used? Also if i overclock the issue get worse.
> 
> Edit: I've put my old 465 in, and it still did it so i dont believe it is the GPU



psu has more then enough labeled power to handle even bigger card. 750w is pritty good even for haswell+titan. problem is that it is 3-4 years old and some components in it may not work as they did when it was brand new so psu may now provide quite less then those 60A on the lable.

try with different psu (but dont buy new yet). if it doesnt fix problem try change card (dont buy new just test your in other pc or get different card to test in your pc).
there is very little possibilite that issue is caused by mb but i doubt it is mb.
do you use lates patches of the bf3 and dead space. have you checked for the similar issues those games


----------



## sparten576 (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, there are seriously hundreds of posts of the BF3 issue, but i havent searched for Dead space ones yet. Also is PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III Series 750W Mod... a good choice for a PSU?


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 29, 2013)

Did you disable Spread Spectrum in the BIOS?


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 29, 2013)

sparten576 said:


> Well, there are seriously hundreds of posts of the BF3 issue, but i havent searched for Dead space ones yet. Also is PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III Series 750W Mod... a good choice for a PSU?



that pc p&c isnt bad but those exotic cable connectors may cause you compatibility issues.

at the same price fullly modular xfx black edition quite well rated at reviews
XFX P1-750B-BEFX 750W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI...


----------



## sparten576 (Aug 29, 2013)

What is spread spectrum? Also im off for breakfast ill be back in a bit


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 29, 2013)

I only know that it messes with the PCI-e bus sometimes (making it not remain at a steady 100MHz). Wikipedia gives an explanation that is a bit overcomplicated, because they talk about the phenomenon in general, without an article focussing on what it means in computing. There is no use for Spread Spectrum though for PC users like us AFAIK, so better leave it off if it acts like a pain-in-the-neck sometimes.


----------



## sparten576 (Aug 29, 2013)

This is what it looks like, see anything wrong?
Also I really appreciated what you are all doing for me!


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 29, 2013)

Should be good.


----------



## sparten576 (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, i just ordered a new psu, should be in here in 2 days. In the mean time i'll deal with the fps issues.


----------



## sparten576 (Aug 30, 2013)

I think i narrowed the problems down to my PSU, because, after running Both a GPU and CPU stress test, they both had issues. But when i ran them individually they ran perfectly fine. Thanks for all of your guy's help! But i wont know for sure until i get the new PSU on monday!


----------



## sparten576 (Sep 4, 2013)

Actually, replacing the PSU didn't fix anything. I still have the issue in all of my games.


----------



## sparten576 (Sep 5, 2013)

Solved, View First post.  Also can someone mark this as solved?


----------

